# Question on trimming / manicuring



## TommyTwoTokes (Mar 28, 2013)

Well my wife is so pissed, this is the first time she has seen me grow and shes upset that I would take care of this plant, nurture it, feed it and then after all is said and done chop it down lol.        Anyway I have one of my plants hanging upside down for 4 days now and started trimming all of the leaves off of her. My question is, how much should I be trimming off when it comes to the buds? some leaves the stem goes into the middle of the bud and I can only get to them with small hair manicuring scissors. Im almost afraid to cut some leaves off that are buried in the bud because they are so covered in crystals. Any one have a technique or a limit on the types of leaves removed?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

I first remove all LArge fan leafs....than cut all leafs down to where the trichs are...I than hang to hole plant for a week....we than clip each bud site into a paper grocery bag   and stir a couple times a day for a few more days....than we Manacure...trim the buds down to look good...this trim is saved for BHO..HAsh..joints..ect ect...the buds than go into mason jars and opened a few times a day and stored in cool dark place...a few weeks..Im busting nugs


----------



## JCChronic (Apr 7, 2013)

A while ago I read a few posts saying they hanged the whole plant ( untouched ) and I've since done this with half a dozen plants and really like the outcome, for many reasons: it makes the smell last, I had spidermites ( outdoor) so hanging them upside down makes the Borg travel on-masse to the high spots, where I have glue traps catching them and finally to your point it makes trimming half the work because I can clearly see what does and doesn't need trimmed, cutting at least an hour off my fresh trim days.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 7, 2013)

I find it much easyer to trim when fresh cut.
A small backwards pull snaps fan leaves right off, I can use the scissors to grip and pull back.

Once all fan leaves are removed I trim the buds leaves by just contouring it to the bud shape.


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info, After reading responses, I have trimmed the fan leaves off first and some of the other leaves that are not in the middle of the buds. once dried after 4 days I start trimming a little more and on the 5th day the outside sugar leaves were crinkly to the touch and would break off easy. I also would cut a lot of the bigger leaves that go deep in the but while just manicuring the outside of the smaller sugar leaves off. The temp in the room during the day was 77 and at night 66. But there is little humidity and I think thats why it dried so fast.


----------



## lindseyj (May 6, 2013)

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades and trimming clippers that are comfortable on your hands. . If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands.


----------



## gorickyourself (Aug 5, 2013)

What or how the heck do there clean 3tons or20 or30 pounds that would be in Mexico l am talking about.Probaly all slave labour!


----------

